# Dilated without contractions



## waterlily13

So, I went to my 36 weeks appointment last week and found out that I was 1 cm dilated and my OB said she could feel the top of baby's head. Then went for my 37 weeks appointment last Wednesday and I was 4 cm dilated with no big contractions. My OB told that baby would probably come till Sunday. Here I am, sitting on Saturday evening and feeling only lower back pain and a couple of contractions here and there. But I had these kind of contractions before as well. 

So, then I talked to my sister and she told me that her contractions started after her OB broke her water at 8 cm. She said she didn't feel a lot of things until then. 

Now, I am wondering, if nothing happens until Sunday afternoon, should I go to the hospital and be checked? I don't want to walk around with 6-7 cm dilated cervix. What do you think ladies? What would you do?


----------



## nyllioness

With my last daughter I only had lower back pain - no contractions. I went to my 38 wk appt and when doc checked me he asked (with surprise in his voice) if i had been having contractions - I told him no just an achey back and he said well you're 5cm dilated so go home get your bag and go to hospital. Once I got to the hospital they gave me the option of breaking my water to get things moving. Of course once they did the contractions came and I delivered about 6-7 hrs later. I'm a little surprised that at 4cm they didn't send you the hospital and get things moving along. I assume that your doc is just trying to give baby a little more time? If it were me I don't think I'd wait for my next appt - I'd probably go to hospital Sunday or Monday to get checked. Worse that can happen is they send you home - if you've been contracting since then you're prob still dilating. Good luck - either way it wont be too much longer if you're at 4cm! :flower:


----------



## waterlily13

Thank you for your response. My baby measured at 30th percentile last time, so I guess, as you said, my OB wanted her to stay in as long as possible. After she found out that I was 4 cm dilated (she was very surprised by the way), she sent me to have Non Stress Test to check how baby is doing and to check if I have any contractions, which I did not. But she was very sure that baby would arrive this weekend. 

I guess, I will go tomorrow and be checked. My OB is on call this weekend, so that is a big plus for me.


----------



## d_b

I would wait it out at home, things will start naturally when baby and your body are ready. It's not like you can feel that you're 4 or 6 cm dilated if youre not contracting, you would have no idea unless your OB checks.. Mine doesn't check for dilation unless you are past due. 

I hear some women can walk around 4 cm dilated for a month! Personally I don't like spending extra time at the hospital, and induction/pitocin do not exactly sound like fun so I plan on avoiding unnecessary intervention and staying at home as long as possible.

That said, you probably don't have long to wait anyway!


----------



## Calif

My coworker was 2 cm dilated (or 4cm i forget) for over a month. Doc told her to stop working out or moving too much to ensure that baby stays in and she doesn't go into labor.


----------



## Cherrybump

I think if your concern ring up and ask them if it possible to get checked out as ive noticed few girls saying they never felt there contractions. My mum also had this with my brother.


----------



## Piggie669

I have been dialated at 3 for almost 4 weeks now.. the only contractions i knew of was the BH.. so now im just to the point i dont know what is real and what isnt.. all i know is some is FREAKING painful..


----------



## Agiboma

If you are concerned go get checked out.


----------



## waterlily13

Thank you ladies, for taking your time and replying to me.

I called my doctor and she wanted me to come just in case. I am still 4 cm dilated and 60% effaced. I am having contractions now, although still not frequent enough for a labor, they are there. She sent me home but warned me to be careful, like not driving the car myself and not being alone outside for too long.

So, we are impatiently waiting for our little baby Sarah Nalan :)


----------



## Steph82

What do your contractions feel like?

Last Monday, at my doctors appointment, I was 2cm dilated and 95% effaced with absolutely no cramps or anything. Over the past 3 days (or better nights), I have had some mild period like cramps on and off. Nothing really painful. So now I am curious, if those could be contractions. I have another doctors appointment tomorrow, so I will know f I have dilated more.


----------



## waterlily13

Mine feel like sharp pain down from my belly button, but they are not very painful. And also I do have lower back pain since last Wednesday. 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Mine is not till Wednesday.


----------



## lily28

Your doc was surprised because this is something that happens at 2nd time moms, almost never first timers ;)
When my mom had my sis went to the hospital with waters broken and no pain at all. When they examined her she was already 8-9 cm dilated and she didn't feel a thing, so she was walking around doing shopping and stuff with almost full dilation. Then the 1 min apart contractions started (she felt those after the enema) and she had my sis within 15 min.
Painless contractions are not that rare. They usually just feel like a sore back. You do have them, so consider yourself lucky ;)


----------



## pinkstarbinks

Lucky you! Hope it goes okay xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

lily28 said:


> Your doc was surprised because this is something that happens at 2nd time moms, almost never first timers ;)
> When my mom had my sis went to the hospital with waters broken and no pain at all. When they examined her she was already 8-9 cm dilated and she didn't feel a thing, so she was walking around doing shopping and stuff with almost full dilation. Then the 1 min apart contractions started (she felt those after the enema) and she had my sis within 15 min.
> Painless contractions are not that rare. They usually just feel like a sore back. You do have them, so consider yourself lucky ;)

I had this! My waters broke early hours of morning and only got lower back pain. Went in to hosp to be checked and said to go home as nothing happening, to go back the nxt day due to risk of infection. I walked round town for a bit and went home. Had back pain all day and night (in regular intervals weirdly but never pains at the front). Next day at hosp found I was 7-8cm dilated :shock: I was still induced though as no contractions could be felt round the front. 
Best of luck xx


----------



## JillMc

With my DD I was 3cm for well over a month and then had to be induced when she was over 2 weeks late. This time I have been 3 cm now for 2 weeks and OB says that my waters could go at any moment. The only difference this time is I have had alot of pressure pain and a sore back. With DD I just still felt like a huge giant pregnant whale :)


----------



## waterlily13

lily28 said:


> Your doc was surprised because this is something that happens at 2nd time moms, almost never first timers ;)
> When my mom had my sis went to the hospital with waters broken and no pain at all. When they examined her she was already 8-9 cm dilated and she didn't feel a thing, so she was walking around doing shopping and stuff with almost full dilation. Then the 1 min apart contractions started (she felt those after the enema) and she had my sis within 15 min.
> Painless contractions are not that rare. They usually just feel like a sore back. You do have them, so consider yourself lucky ;)

Yes, I guess I am the lucky one :winkwink:. My OB mentioned that with 4 cm dilated cervix, my labor would not be very long. I hope she is right, we will see.


----------



## waterlily13

pinkstarbinks said:


> Lucky you! Hope it goes okay xx

Thank you! I hope so too :baby:


----------



## waterlily13

Logan's Mum said:


> lily28 said:
> 
> 
> Your doc was surprised because this is something that happens at 2nd time moms, almost never first timers ;)
> When my mom had my sis went to the hospital with waters broken and no pain at all. When they examined her she was already 8-9 cm dilated and she didn't feel a thing, so she was walking around doing shopping and stuff with almost full dilation. Then the 1 min apart contractions started (she felt those after the enema) and she had my sis within 15 min.
> Painless contractions are not that rare. They usually just feel like a sore back. You do have them, so consider yourself lucky ;)
> 
> I had this! My waters broke early hours of morning and only got lower back pain. Went in to hosp to be checked and said to go home as nothing happening, to go back the nxt day due to risk of infection. I walked round town for a bit and went home. Had back pain all day and night (in regular intervals weirdly but never pains at the front). Next day at hosp found I was 7-8cm dilated :shock: I was still induced though as no contractions could be felt round the front.
> Best of luck xxClick to expand...

I am scared of being induced. I am planning all natural birth, but with induction I will probably get the epidural. My sister had the same thing, she was 8 cm dilated and no big contractions. So, she was induced and still tells me that it was horrible.


----------



## waterlily13

JillMc said:


> With my DD I was 3cm for well over a month and then had to be induced when she was over 2 weeks late. This time I have been 3 cm now for 2 weeks and OB says that my waters could go at any moment. The only difference this time is I have had alot of pressure pain and a sore back. With DD I just still felt like a huge giant pregnant whale :)

I am feeling the same. Lots of pressure down there. I cannot stand for too long and I am already 60% effaced, so my OB thinks she will be here any day now.

Good luck to you as well. :hugs:


----------



## waterlily13

Well, today I lost my mucous plug :happydance: I know it does not mean that I will go to labor, but I am hopeful now :baby:


----------



## lily28

Oh good luck, not too long now!!!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Waterlily, an induction doesn't have to be bad, I had an epidural with mine and it was a godsend, I honestly planned to use as little pain relief as possible but meh, the epi was great, sooo glad I had it, and the induction was much more manageable X


----------



## x-li-x

Ive been induced with both my previous pregnancies, and i didnt find them too bad.

I went into preterm labour with my son at 30 weeks which the managed to stop and then he ended up being 2 weeks late , so i was induced, fortunately when checked they could break my waters , so they did that, i was monitored a tad then went for a walk, then as things picked up i used gas an air and that was it for pain relief, from getting waters broken to getting him out it was 2hrs 30 mins!

My daughter was induced also 5 days before her due date as they thought she was too small, I stayed in hos over night and was given a pesery( sorry not sure how to spell it or if i have the right thing) anyway over night i started contracting and by mornign when checked i was sent down for waters to be broken :) mw broke my waters  and almost immediately i was contracting, slightly worse then with son, contractions were right on top of each other and i was getting no breaks, but i managed on gas and air only and in just under an hour from waters being broken little lady was out.

both times it was fast and painful but i manage don just gas and air and it was over fast so I cant complain really, expecting this one to be just as fast especially if i end up induced again, but who knows, but i certainly wouldnt say no if offered, honestly being induced isnt that bad, - though it is different for everyone x


----------



## Steph82

Any progress since loosing your plug?? :thumbup:

I know you don't have your appointment until tomorrow but I have my FXed that things start moving along before!!


----------



## waterlily13

Logan's Mum said:


> Waterlily, an induction doesn't have to be bad, I had an epidural with mine and it was a godsend, I honestly planned to use as little pain relief as possible but meh, the epi was great, sooo glad I had it, and the induction was much more manageable X

I heard many horror stories about induction. I guess people are different, and have different experiences with it. But, I am sure that if I will be induced, then I will get the epi for sure.


----------



## waterlily13

x-li-x said:


> Ive been induced with both my previous pregnancies, and i didnt find them too bad.
> 
> I went into preterm labour with my son at 30 weeks which the managed to stop and then he ended up being 2 weeks late , so i was induced, fortunately when checked they could break my waters , so they did that, i was monitored a tad then went for a walk, then as things picked up i used gas an air and that was it for pain relief, from getting waters broken to getting him out it was 2hrs 30 mins!
> 
> My daughter was induced also 5 days before her due date as they thought she was too small, I stayed in hos over night and was given a pesery( sorry not sure how to spell it or if i have the right thing) anyway over night i started contracting and by mornign when checked i was sent down for waters to be broken :) mw broke my waters and almost immediately i was contracting, slightly worse then with son, contractions were right on top of each other and i was getting no breaks, but i managed on gas and air only and in just under an hour from waters being broken little lady was out.
> 
> both times it was fast and painful but i manage don just gas and air and it was over fast so I cant complain really, expecting this one to be just as fast especially if i end up induced again, but who knows, but i certainly wouldnt say no if offered, honestly being induced isnt that bad, - though it is different for everyone x

Unfortunately, we don't have an option of gas and air. We either get painkiller or epudural. I wish we had an air gas in here. 

For now my OB thinks I will go into labor myself. 

Good luck to you as well!:hugs:


----------



## waterlily13

Steph82 said:


> Any progress since loosing your plug?? :thumbup:
> 
> I know you don't have your appointment until tomorrow but I have my FXed that things start moving along before!!

Oh thank you for asking :hugs:

I had an appointment today. I am around 4.5 cm dilated, 80% effaced and my water is bulging. I had some contractions on the monitor, and my OB, this time 100%, is sure that my little girl will arrive this week. She told me to walk today and tomorrow, so that my water breaks naturally. She was so sure baby will arrive this week that she said not to schedule an appointment for next week :happydance: 

Waiting game starts :baby:


----------



## Steph82

waterlily13 said:


> Steph82 said:
> 
> 
> Any progress since loosing your plug?? :thumbup:
> 
> I know you don't have your appointment until tomorrow but I have my FXed that things start moving along before!!
> 
> Oh thank you for asking :hugs:
> 
> I had an appointment today. I am around 4.5 cm dilated, 80% effaced and my water is bulging. I had some contractions on the monitor, and my OB, this time 100%, is sure that my little girl will arrive this week. She told me to walk today and tomorrow, so that my water breaks naturally. She was so sure baby will arrive this week that she said not to schedule an appointment for next week :happydance:
> 
> Waiting game starts :baby:Click to expand...


Oh great news :thumbup:
4.5cm already! Wow! Not much longer now... Full moon is working for you :winkwink:


----------



## waterlily13

Is it full moon now :) I am not even aware of that :)


----------



## Steph82

Full moon today :thumbup:
LO knew all along :winkwink:


----------



## waterlily13

Oh I hope I will go into labor today. I like number 27 :) I have 5.5 hours left :)


----------



## waterlily13

I am still waiting :( It is getting so annoying. I am so uncomfortable and angry with my OB. She has been telling me I would go into labor for 10 days now. Last week she was sure baby would come that weekend and this week she was sure baby would arrive till Thursday. I guess I am an exception..


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Walk, walk, walk! I know it seems standard to say but its what brought me into full labor both times!


----------



## waterlily13

USAF_WIFE said:


> Walk, walk, walk! I know it seems standard to say but its what brought me into full labor both times!

I am doing a lot of walking, although it is very uncomfortable. Today, I cleaned and cleaned. A little bit of cramping, but nothing else. But, I will keep walking..

Thank you for taking your time and responding. :hugs:


----------



## JillMc

I know your feeling. I had my ob yesterday and she even said she cant believe that I havent gone into labour yet. I am 100% and still 3 cm. She said my body is ready (which I knew because of Braxton Hicks) but that baby is just being lazy :) I had the same problem with my daughter and nothing worked. Had to wait to get induced with her and it stillt ook 4 rounds before she would shift. But I am once again trying everyting again to try and get this baby moving. At least with having this baby in the US this time rather than UK like last time, I only have to be 2 days over before they will induce me rather thatn 2+ weeks before they would in the UK. 

Hope you have better luck than me on gettting your labour started. Keep us posted :)


----------



## waterlily13

I am contracting every 4-5 minutes. We are on our way to the hospital. I hope this is it. Please, please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## pixielmh

Oh wow goodluck xxx


----------



## Steph82

Yay!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## lily28

Oooh good luck!


----------



## MrsMomma

Yay! Good luck. Let us know :)


----------



## waterlily13

I gave birth to a baby girl on 03.30.2013 at 7:35 pm. She is the best thing i have done in my life.


----------



## Lief

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl :flower:


----------



## lily28

waterlily13 said:


> I gave birth to a baby girl on 03.30.2013 at 7:35 pm. She is the best thing i have done in my life.

Many many congrats on your LO!!! :happydance:


----------

